# How the fight started !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How to start a fight
One year, I decided to buy my mother-in-law a cemetery plot as a Christmas gift...The next year, I didn't buy her a gif When she asked me why, I replied,

"Well, you still haven't used the gift I bought you last year!"

And that's how the fight started.....

________________________________

My wife and I were watching Who Wants To Be A Millionaire while we were in bed. I turned to her and said, 'Do you want to have Sex?' 'No,' she answered. I then said,
'Is that your final answer?' She didn't even look at me this time, simply saying, 'Yes..' So I said, "Then I'd like to phone a friend."

And that's when the fight started...


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are great Don !!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Those would start some fights for sure!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The second one is the best!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I think I know those guys!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> The second one is the best!


I guess that depends on your Mother in law, doesn't it ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

the following year...a grave stone


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

With both dates filled in.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ouch...must have been able to tell the future







.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I guess that depends on your Mother in law, doesn't it ?


Yes it does! I'm saying nothing.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

youngdon said:


> how to start a fight
> one year, i decided to buy my mother-in-law a cemetery plot as a christmas gift...the next year, i didn't buy her a gif when she asked me why, i replied,
> 
> "well, you still haven't used the gift i bought you last year!"
> ...


hahahaha... Omg i wish!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

My previous MIL I thought about buying a new back hoe. The one I had only went 6 feet deep...I wanted one that would reach deeper.


----------

